# Pulling 283 mf steering cyl



## KFTRACTOR (Nov 25, 2018)

Trying to pull steering cyl out of front where it is mounted by battery
The threads are stripped off bolt and did not find any roll pins in holes
at side of where pin goes end
Does anyone have and idea what to do next==thanks kftractor


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

The large end of the cylinder has two bolts through the two clamps that hold the large pin. They must be removed to get that pin out.

The rod end of the cylinder has a roll (spring) pin locking the pivot pin in place. That roll pin has to be driven out with a punch made for that purpose to avoid expanding it and locking it permanently, then the large pivot pin will drive out.

I really recommend you get the Repair Manual before you create irreparable damage that will require cutting expensive components.


----------

